# Upgrade?



## Santress

Hi, Was there an upgrade or something today?
I noticed there was a 2 hour block where I couldn't access the site (it would not load).


----------



## Swanky

I didn't experience any issues. @Vlad


----------



## Vlad

Santress said:


> Hi, Was there an upgrade or something today?
> I noticed there was a 2 hour block where I couldn't access the site (it would not load).



There was an outage at the data center where our site is hosted.


----------

